# Basic Kit



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

I was wondering what would you recommend as a basic kit for tinkering with some watches and the price of these items

have seen loads on the bay but are they any good for a beginner like me who has a few stopped watches that need playing

with so i can learn how to do basics

and are there any books that you would recommend to read to help me in my quest

thanks in anticipation

Dave


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Same situation here - I bought an eBay special a week or so ago - terrible quality in general, but seem to do the job better than I expected, think I paid Â£10 delivered for a set.

I wouldn't use them on anything I really l Iike, but for learning I think it'll at least show me which tools are worth investing in.

I'm sure someone will be able to give some decent advice on which tools are essential and worth investing in, for decent quality.


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

SNAP...... I see that we joined on the same day.............i have been lurking for a while


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I know the sensible advice would no doubt be buy the best you can afford , and buy cheap buy twice and all that.

But generally to start off with the ebay type tools from the far east are ok to get you going and if you do decide that you want to go further , then there is no doubt that the Swiss made tools are of better quality , although some have found on the forum that they didn't live up to their expectations compared to the older Swiss tools.

I know this ultimately means buying twice but that is the way i went , and some of the lesser used far east tools I'm still using.

I think decent screwdrivers is the main thing imho

hope that helps


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

AndyC gives good enough advice. As tinkerers, initially at least, as cheapie set can get you started, but remember than many Chinasian Bazaar/Glitter shops in larger towns and cities sell these over the counter, allowing you to at least see what you're getting. :yes:

ldman:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Personally I'd say go lower end of the quality and price scale, largely because your first few movements will probably never work again (I'm still killing movements  )

But as you get better and keep enjoying it, gradually replace with better sets. Agree with Andy, good screwdrivers would be a great start - you can save a heap on cheap dustblowers, case back balls (get one!!) and other bits and bobs.

Does Roy do a beginners mod kit? I think there might be a bit of a market on here?? I've gotten stuff from Otto Frei, ebay, labanda, and watch spares (not sure if they exist anymore). I just bought mineral oils to get me started (gives me an excuse to service more often too). Cheaper and still ok for the low grade stuff I'm working on.

Oh and a good fluro light, space for your cup of tea and digi camera, pen and paper.


----------



## Eidian (Jul 9, 2012)

Phil is so correct in his whole post. I have three movements that I'm trying to save (my first three attempts).

I second Otto Frei for parts (just received a blister pack of x fine springs and a couple of crystal gaskets from them) and would suggest Esslinger for tools. I have spent over $500 on their sight in the past two months building up a beginner level set of tools/parts and am very happy with them. They have all levels of tools and they ship very quickly (if I order in the morning, they always ship that day!). They even have some beginner tool sets for certain tasks (e.g. I bought their crystal fitting kit which included a crystal remover, crystal press, millimeter gauge, sanding stick, a sliding thing that helps with reinstalling crystals and a cloth for $40!). The beginner tools aren't junk and I'll be using these for a while. They have a lot of good stuff.

One thing that I would suggest getting early on even though it seems extravagant is an ultrasonic cleaner. I just got one from Esslinger for $60 and let me tell you, that thing makes cleaning parts so easy. Totally worth every penny. Just make sure that you get a basket also to hold the small parts.

And definitely have that digital camera there. It has saved my @ss many times already.



Phillionaire said:


> Personally I'd say go lower end of the quality and price scale, largely because your first few movements will probably never work again (I'm still killing movements )
> 
> But as you get better and keep enjoying it, gradually replace with better sets. Agree with Andy, good screwdrivers would be a great start - you can save a heap on cheap dustblowers, case back balls (get one!!) and other bits and bobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

does that mean I actually gave some decent advice!  (got to start some time I suppose!)


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

Eidian said:


> Phil is so correct in his whole post. I have three movements that I'm trying to save (my first three attempts).
> 
> I second Otto Frei for parts (just received a blister pack of x fine springs and a couple of crystal gaskets from them) and would suggest Esslinger for tools. I have spent over $500 on their sight in the past two months building up a beginner level set of tools/parts and am very happy with them. They have all levels of tools and they ship very quickly (if I order in the morning, they always ship that day!). They even have some beginner tool sets for certain tasks (*e.g. I bought their crystal fitting kit which included a crystal remover, crystal press, millimeter gauge, sanding stick, a sliding thing that helps with reinstalling crystals and a cloth for $40!). *The beginner tools aren't junk and I'll be using these for a while. They have a lot of good stuff.
> 
> ...


I have a lot to learn :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It may be a good idea to get a good book on the subject, Donald De Carle does a basic watch & clock repairs book, he does other books for the more advanced watches.

Yes you can learn things from taking watches apart, but written knowledge is invaluable...............


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Eidian (Jul 9, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> It may be a good idea to get a good book on the subject, Donald De Carle does a basic watch & clock repairs book, he does other books for the more advanced watches.
> 
> Yes you can learn things from taking watches apart, but written knowledge is invaluable...............


The De Carle book has a LOT of information and after reading the part explaining the escapement lever/wheel and balance wheel five times because I couldn't understand it, I was able to remove/replace that section of the watch. But I was intimidated by the book.

I found a beginner book by Harold Caleb Kelly that was more my pace; bigger pictures and bigger print for a simpleton like me.

Using both books makes me doubt that I'll ever be adjusting the "run of the bank" (I think that's what it's called) or replacing jewels or doing any kind of filing because I don't think that I'll ever reach that level of skill, but it's nice to understand it.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes well i wouldn't worry to much about "Run to the bank" as modern watches are ok, usually vintage watches which very rarely need adjusting, modern watches have much more tighter tolerances and more well engineered, replacing jewels comes with time, we all start somewhere, just little steps and you gradually can do more and more, this forum has a lot of people who are very knowledgable if you get stuck.........

Just start with the basics, strip, lube and re-build, on a large swiss lever pocket watch, then go onto large watches, then smaller watches, a good stereo microscope is a handy thing to have too........


----------



## Eidian (Jul 9, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Yes well i wouldn't worry to much about "Run to the bank" as modern watches are ok, usually vintage watches which very rarely need adjusting, modern watches have much more tighter tolerances and more well engineered, replacing jewels comes with time, we all start somewhere, just little steps and you gradually can do more and more, this forum has a lot of people who are very knowledgable if you get stuck.........
> 
> Just start with the basics, strip, lube and re-build, on a large swiss lever pocket watch, then go onto large watches, then smaller watches, a good stereo microscope is a handy thing to have too........


*D'oh!* I wish that I would've read your suggestion a month ago before I started taking movements apart...that way I wouldn't have started with a lady's Elgin movement from like the 50's or 60's. Damn thing was so small that I gave up after a couple of nights (messing up the balance spring convinced me to quit). I probably wouldn't have tried to work on the automatic Miyota movement with day and date complications that I'm fiddling with too. Well, back to the Helbros manual wind that I got the click spring for...

And I'm sure that I'll be asking noobie questions soon...


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

When I first started I got a really nice boxed tool set from Quartz, a clock & watch supplier. It was Â£100 but well worth it. Ill post the link later


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.clockparts-uk.co.uk

They've put the price up to Â£125 now but still very good value IMO :yes:


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

Jewel said:


> http://www.clockparts-uk.co.uk
> 
> They've put the price up to Â£125 now but still very good value IMO :yes:


Looks a very comprehensive kit :yes: thanks for giving link

when funds allow will probably start with this kit and also purchase a book that has been recommended to :thumbup:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I am using the book Anthony J Whiten wrote called 'Repairing old clocks & watches' the thing I like about this one is he is actually quite funny! For example 'The parts of the movement should now be revealed planted (proper technical term) in the bottom plate. If they are scattered all over the room, you forgot to let the mainspring down.'

when I first picked up the boom I thought it would be tough going but it is quite an enjoyable read plus he has some bodges in there which can save you Â£Â£


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> It may be a good idea to get a good book on the subject, Donald De Carle does a basic watch & clock repairs book, he does other books for the more advanced watches.
> 
> Yes you can learn things from taking watches apart, but written knowledge is invaluable...............


I managed to bag a 1st edition!


----------

